#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواس مادر برد پنتوم تو ،

## دیانتی

مشابه عکسIMG_20180504_174917.jpg

----------


## tizpardaz64

سلام این مادربرد پنتیوم ۴هست اگر پنتیوم ۲میخوایید فرق داره با این به هرحال هردو موجوده

----------


## دیانتی

سلام بله درست میفرمایید یکی از دوستاد عکسو دیدند وبه من دادند.خیلی ممنون از پیگیری شما .

----------

